# Knockoff Brock B1s?



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone make a knockoff of the Brock B1? I love the simplicity of the wheel, but they dont make it in 18" or 19"







[]


_Modified by verb.move at 7:52 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Knockoff Brock B1s? (verb.move)*

I havent seen one. I would check artec. They make alot of replica wheels there just really heavy. b1s are tits.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no it seems they make B2 replicas, but no B1s


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ok so I dont think these are Brock B1's, but they are sorta similar. Anyone know that they are?


----------



## Hydrus (Oct 23, 2002)

looks like racing dynamics


----------



## KB4 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Knockoff Brock B1s? (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_Does anyone make a knockoff of the Brock B1? I love the simplicity of the wheel, but they dont make it in 18" or 19"







[]

_Modified by verb.move at 7:52 PM 12-17-2008_

WHOO hamster wheel!!!!


----------

